# Tinley Park, IL restaurant



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Good afternoon,

Got a call today from a restaurant in Tinley Park IL, they are too far south for us. We do a few of their locations in the Naperville area. If anyone is interested in doing a site, walks, and salting please call me for more information. 

Thanks
Eric
630-201-6137


----------



## Mccluskeyservic (Jul 18, 2015)

I am interested if this site is still available to be serviced.
thanks


----------

